# Fluoxetine making me nauseous. Stop now before it's too late?



## Globalti (19 Sep 2020)

GP tried me on Sertraline but the side effects were so horrible that I stopped after the second with no ill effects.

Now she's given me Fluoxetine, which is Prozac. I've taken three now and after this morning's dose the nausea was pretty bad. I've a mind to stop now before I get into it too deep but I have to admit that the depression seems a little better and I don't have quite the same debilitating sensation of doom and dread today.

So stop it now or try taking it before bed? I'm in a mess.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

Globalti said:


> GP tried me on Sertraline but the side effects were so horrible that I stopped after the second with no ill effects.
> 
> Now she's given me Fluoxetine, which is Prozac. I've taken three now and after this morning's dose the nausea was pretty bad. I've a mind to stop now before I get into it too deep but I have to admit that the depression seems a little better and I don't have quite the same debilitating sensation of doom and dread today.
> 
> So stop it now or try taking it before bed? I'm in a mess.


Could be wrong, but I think side effects often diminish.. If you feel they are working I would stick with it.


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Sep 2020)

Maybe ask if you take half the dosage and see what happens? Doctor might have started you too high.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Sep 2020)

The feeling of nausea does decrease after the first week or two. My stomach felt like a severe attack of constant butterflies. I would persevere and, as always, discuss possible adjustments with your GP before doing anything.
All the best 🍻


----------



## srw (19 Sep 2020)

Strong side effects are normal, these are drugs which are designed to alter brain chemistry. Whenever I've started a new course of SSRI I've been laid up for a week. My completely unscientific thought is that you need to give them time to do their stuff and your body time to get used to them.


----------



## tom73 (19 Sep 2020)

Talk to your GP before going anything the nausea is common at first and it will get better. 
Sounds like they may be working so keep going I know it sounds silly but try to eat something it can really help with nausea.


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2020)

I take them with breakfast. Am thinking I might take before bed instead. What's upsetting me most is that before I took them I was drifting and dozing from 01.00 through to 7.30 but now I'm absolutely wide awake, which is distressing and I'm beginning to hate my bed, the room and BBC iPlayer, not to mention the horrible musty damp smell and the noise of mice above my head.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Sep 2020)

Doc prescibed me setraline and after reading the side effects i would rather be unhappy .


----------



## Sharky (19 Sep 2020)

My daughter has been on fluoxetine for 20+ years and dose has just been increased to 60mg. This is just one of many drugs that she has taken and they all have side affects. She is non verbal, so we never know exactly how she is feeling. The increase in fluoxetine is to combat increased OCD as some of the other drugs have been reduced.


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Sep 2020)

Globalti said:


> I take them with breakfast. Am thinking I might take before bed instead. What's upsetting me most is that before I took them I was drifting and dozing from 01.00 through to 7.30 but now I'm absolutely wide awake, which is distressing and I'm beginning to hate my bed, the room and BBC iPlayer, not to mention the horrible musty damp smell and the noise of mice above my head.


I can't remember the details but when my dad was on one of those - Sertraline, I think - the doctor explained that the way it worked meant that it was better taken in the evening as the effect would be more apparent in the morning that way. I'd discuss the timing with your doctor too.

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2020)

I gave up Sertraline after two days as the effects were absolutely awful. Shocking dreams.


----------



## marinyork (19 Sep 2020)

It's usually about two to three weeks for these to disappear (not in everyone so see what the doctor thinks). If people have dose bumps this also happens a lot where sometimes people have forgotten what it was originally like or really taken by surprise.

GI tract symptoms are common in all SSRIs, there are serotonin receptors all over the body and they come in many flavours and 5-HT3 is among the reasons they can cause nausea. Theoretically fluoxetine is supposed to be better tolerated than sertraline. See how you get on and what you and the doctor think - there are other cheap options that are in theory better tolerated.

Food, water and smaller meals spread out can be advised. If you are able to you could use an antacid temporarily or other options (which you may not be able to take).


----------



## Globalti (20 Sep 2020)

Thanks. I'm the number one customer for Rennies taking one to three every night.


----------



## marinyork (20 Sep 2020)

Hmmm. Go and see a pharmacist. See if you can take omeprazole or pepto-bismol or something with alginate in it and whether they think any of them are any good and can be taken with any conditions or current medication.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Sep 2020)

Whenever my medication was, in the past, changed, my wife and I quickly learned I should take the first new dose or drug on a Friday evening. The couple of days before work on Monday gave my body a little more time to adjust, as sometimes the weekend would just be lost with side effects.


----------



## Globalti (20 Sep 2020)

Was that a weekly dose then?

I've decided that I owe it to my GP and my wife to persist with the fluoxetine and get my head sorted out especially as depressing winter days aren't far away.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Sep 2020)

I stress I'm not a Doctor but have worked in mental health and learning disabilities for years and give prescribed meds every day. Most meds of this calibre can take weeks to 'settle'. Every experience is different there is no fixed take it and you'll feel better thing. Diet,exercise, talking about how you feel and motivation when you can are equally important.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Sep 2020)

Sorry forgot to mention, what may work for one may not in another. Trial and error plays a part as well.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Sep 2020)

There are other drugs available, but unfortunately you need to give them time to work. I believe your GP should be monitoring you in the early stages, until they and you are satisfied they are working and what, if any, are the side effects, 
I was moved to the max dose of Mirtazapine a few years ago, which suits me, but it was trial and error getting there, both with drugs and the time I took them.


----------



## marinyork (20 Sep 2020)

The difficult part about the conversation is most people need to try a few drugs, or dose changes, to find something that 'works'. If someone is on the first or second medication, this is a very problematic thing to say so people keep their gobs shut. But it's not all doom and gloom. A lot of people find stuff that works. Some find a particular drug doesn't do anything at all (wasted time but not necessarily anything nasty happening).

One of the reasons why it's an idea to see how you get on (if the side effects subside within 2-3 weeks) is how long does it take to 'work'. This is talked about endlessly and is a real thing, but little talked about why. There are various theories on why it takes up to a few weeks for SSRIs to work in some people:-

They do actually work straightaway just patients don't 'notice' the changes (this is what my doctor reckons)
patients are talking nonsense
it takes a while for your body to adjust (ye olde worlde explanation)
it takes a while for serotonin levels to readjust (view from the 1980s)
SSRIs accumulate in lipid rafts and gum that up and after a few weeks G coupled proteins move out.
Evidence points to the latter explanation is likely the correct one and the other older theories are probably nonsense/too simplistic.


----------



## Globalti (20 Sep 2020)

Well I've only taken four doses of 20mg of Fluoxetine and I think it's already working. I feel generally better but my mood swings to utter doom very quickly if I'm hungry, or with certain stimuli. For example right now just the thought of another night without any sleep at all is bringing on a downer. I can only hope that as the drug works I will begin to sleep. 

Today I chatted with a neighbour who had a similar breakdown two years ago. He has settled down amazingly with a tranquilliser and realises now that he's actually been depressed since his teen years. I suspect I'm going to find the same.


----------



## Globalti (28 Sep 2020)

Well the latest news is that I stopped the fluoxetine after the 5th dose as I could see how it was affecting my head. I had a couple of episodes of minor nausea then no more repercussions. By three days after I actually drifted off to sleep rather than lying wide awake from midnight to 7.30. Since then sleep has returned, not good sleep but lots of short dozes. I know because I listen to BBC Sounds and wake up having missed 45 minutes of a show.

My mind is clearer and the anxiety under control. I'm so pleased I've managed to sidestep the pharmaceutical route as my experiences with sertraline and fluoxetine were both nightmares, literally so. I've made good progress since realising that I'm actually malnourished and I've started eating lots more high calorie food including fresh local eggs and porridge.

Doesn't prevent me from feeling depressed in the mornings but at least that doesn't last all day. Today's news is that we've exchanged on the sale our our old place in Lancashire so that's one layer less of stress. It took 6 frustrating months to sell.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Sep 2020)

Just make sure the black dog doesn't creep up on you. There are other drugs available if he comes sniffing around.


----------



## Globalti (28 Sep 2020)

I've got diazepam as a sticking plaster but haven't taken one for quite a while now


----------



## marinyork (28 Sep 2020)

Globalti said:


> I've got diazepam as a sticking plaster but haven't taken one for quite a while now



Talk the strategy over with your doctor. Unfortunately talking on a forum I'm all too aware of the vast spectrum of opinions on benzodiazepines.


----------



## Globalti (28 Sep 2020)

Really, seriously, the biggest improvement in my mental state and my sleep has come as a result of realising I was malnourished living off supermarket meals and going back to simple home-cooked food and high calorie stuff. The depression crept up on me as the weight dropped off and I didn't put the two together, all I knew was waking up starving and depressed as hell.


----------

